# ある + ざるを得ない



## jamesh625

みなさん、今日は！


ちょっとバカな質問かもしれませんが、「ある」を「～ざるを得ない」の形にするとき、「ある」の活躍はどうなりますか。

「あらずを得ない」？

もしかして、「ある」を使わず、「おる」を使って、「おらずを得ない」というのでしょうか。

よろしくお願いします！


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*あら*ざるを得ない。

活躍　→　活用


----------



## Flaminius

文脈はなんですか?　「ある」は色々な用法があるので、「あらざる」よりも適切な形態があるかもしれません。ジャムさんがどんな文脈でこの表現を使いたいのかわからないと、適切に回答できないです。


----------



## jamesh625

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 活躍　→　活用


訂正はありがとうございます！



Flaminius said:


> ジャムさんがどんな文脈でこの表現を使いたいのかわからないと、適切に回答できないです。


特にありませんでした。自然に思い浮かんできて、「実は知らないよね！」と思って、ちょっと気になるだけでした。
他の選択肢は、どんなものでしょうか。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

＞「～ざるを得ない」
と書かれているように、
「あらざるを得ない」です。

「ず」は古語で、「ない」という否定です。
古語では用言を否定する助動詞「ず」、存在を否定する形容詞「なし」と全く別ものだったのに、
現代語ではともに「ない」となってしまいました。
完全に言葉の衰退ですが、どこの言語にでもあることでしょう。

それはそうとして、助詞「を」の前は名詞か連体形なので、
「ず」も連体形となり、（「ぬ」という連体形もありますが）「ざる」となって
「～ざるを得ない」となるのです。

「ず」という否定の前は当然、未然形なので「あら」

「ある」という意味について「～ざるを得ない」は不自然なことが多いでしょう。

規則というものはあらざるを得ない。

不自然でも文法的に間違いではありません。

普通は「存在せざるを得ない」とでも言うでしょう。


----------



## karlalou

私も「～せざるを得ない」という言い方のほうが馴染みがあります。
でも、現代語で「あらない」とは決して言わないですけど、「あらざる」は普通に使われたようです。

検索すると、１００年前の戸坂潤（とさかじゅん）という哲学者が「あらざるを得ない」を使っています:
…この条件は必然で_あらざるを得ない_のである。
…と呼ばれる限り、それは弁証法的なもので_あらざるを得ない_。
…のだから、之は否定的で消極的なもので_あらざるを得ない_。

【追記】「青空文庫、あらざるを得ない」で出てきます。
「あらざる」は漢語を読むとよく出てくるようで、孟子の名言に「至誠にして動かざる者は、未だ之れ*有らざる*なり」というものがあるそうです。普通に使われたと言うのは違うかもしれませんね。
日本語を学習されている方が使うと、聞く人は驚くでしょうけど、文法的にあり得ない形ではないです。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

そこが衰退なんですよ。
現代語では「ある」の否定が「ない」みたいになって、
「あらない」とは言わないんでしょう。


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> １００年前の戸坂潤（とさかじゅん）という哲学者


「あらざるをえない」というのは、かなり固苦しく、哲学か法学関係の文章でなければお目にかからないと思います。これらの用例は青空文庫から引用したのだろうと思いますが、出典は出せますか。一括して検索結果のURLを示すなど、他の人が検証しやすいものがよいです。口語では「弁証法的なものにならざるをえない」などと「なる」を使うことが多いと思います。この場合の「なる」は論理展開の帰結を表現する意味で使われます。



wind-sky-wind said:


> そこが衰退なんですよ。
> 現代語では「ある」の否定が「ない」みたいになって、
> 「あらない」とは言わないんでしょう。


衰退だと、旧来の活用体系が優れているという尚古思想に見えてしまうので、「ない」に合流したなどと記述すれば済むことだと思います。「あらない」は『おあむ物語』に「くびもこはいものではあらない」(首も怖いものではない)のような例があるだけでほとんど存在しないと以前聞いたことがあります(研究が進んで今は別の知見があるかもしれません)。

存在の意味の「ある」が「ざるをえない」をとるのは、「である」より困難で、審査が必然的であることは「審査がなければならない」と言います。「審査があらざるをえない」は文章でも古めかしく感じられます。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

衰退という表現はよくなかったかもしれません。

現代語では形容動詞など一部を除いて、終止形と連体形は同じ形です。
でも、古語では
終止形「ず」に対して、連体形「ぬ、ざる」と違います。

古語「ず」はこの「〜ざるを得ない」など今にに残っていますが、
「ず」は連用形のように感じられ、本来、連体形の「ぬ」が終止形のように使われます。
その分、完了の「ぬ」は消えました。

終止形と連体形が同じになって上二段、下二段、ラ変、ナ変もなくなりました。


----------



## Joschl

質問が二つあるので，2016年のものを掘り起こさせて頂きました。

なぜ「ず」の本活用を用いた「〜ぬを得ない」という言い方がないのでしょうか。「ず」の後に助動詞が続いていないのに補助活用が使われているのはなぜなのでしょうか。それから，連体形の後に名詞がないのに全体が名詞的に扱われているのはなぜでしょうか。「べき - だ」などもその一例でしょうけれども，連体形自体が後に続く名詞なしに名詞的に扱われる用法は何と呼ばれているのでしょうか。ご存じの方がいらっしゃったら，教えて頂けると有難いです。

ちなみに「ある」や「おる」が「ない」にではなく「ぬ/ず」に接続するのは，この動詞が旧ラ変型の動詞であったことと関係するのかなと思いましたが，「はべる」は「ぬ/ず」だけでなく「ない」にも接続できるので，勘違いのようですね。試しに"*ぬを得ない"をGoogleで検索してみたところ，「やぬを得ない」という形が見付かりましたが，「やぬ」とは何のことが分かりません。「やむをえない」の打ち間違えかと思うのですが，打ち間違えにしては数が多い。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「やぬを得ない」はローマ字でタイプ入力する際に、MとＮが隣同士なので、ya mu wo e na iとタイプするのを間違えて、ya nu wo e na iと打ち間違えたと思います。

検索件数は約7件であり、「やむを得ない」の約 9,330,000 件 と比較して、十分すぎるくらい少ないと思います。

特に

ネコの里親様募集 | クアラルンプール掲示板

このサイトを見ると、オリジナルは「や*む*を得ない事情により」と書いてあるのに、質問者No.2が、「大変失礼ながら、や*ぬ*をえない事情をお伺いしてもよろしいですか。猫が好きなため、大変気になりました。」と明らかに書き間違えています。


しかし、タイポではなさそうな「～ぬを得ないので」はいくつかヒットするようですね。

自ずから（おのずから）の例文 3ページ目 - goo国語辞書
･･･こういう疑問が_自ずから_起ら*ぬを得ない*のである。吾人が通例取り扱っている物質の質量なるものはその物の速度如何によって変らない。しかるに荷電体の電磁的質量は速度よって変るものである。今電子の質量が純粋な電磁的のものかあるいは一部分は速度に無関係･･･ 寺田寅彦 「物質とエネルギー」

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/kyorinmed/20/1/20_KJ00005725340/_pdf
考案
子 宮頸 癌 の 診 断 は生 検 さ れ た 組織 の 病理 組 織学 的 所見 に よ っ て 容 易 に 確 定 され る が ，癌 の 進行度 を治療前 に 正 確 に 把握 す る こ と に は少 な か らぬ 問 題 が あ る と言 わ ざ ら*ぬ を得 な い* 。


【モンスト】メジェド（究極）の適正キャラと攻略 | AppMedia
スルーしようにも、アトゥム神化の素材だから周回せざら*ぬを得ない*点、記念ガチャで人権キャラ当てても☆数制限で連れて来れない点ですかね…


徳田秋声全集
愈々心細から*ぬを得ないので*。

色彩選別機
何せセットで300万円の機械だから、慎重にならざ*ぬを得ない*。
　→これを含め複数の「ならざぬを得ない」という表現があるが、これは私の感覚では単に間違いと思います。

「やぬを得ない」について、約1550件のヒットは確かに多く、意識的に（タイポではなくて）そう書いておられる場合があるのかもしれません。
ひょっとして、地域的な方言が何かでしょうか。それとも私が単にそういう表現があるのを世間知らずで知らないだけなのでしょうか・・・？

→次第にひょっとして「やぬを得ない」という言い方があるかもしれないと、ミイラ取りがミイラになるから言葉って不思議です。
少なくとも「ぬを得ない」は著名な筆者も使っているようなので、実在するのではないでしょうか？


----------



## Flaminius

Joschl said:


> なぜ「ず」の本活用を用いた「〜ぬを得ない」という言い方がない


この表現が「不得不」という漢文の構文に由来し、漢文訓読においては否定の助動詞は「ず」の補助活用が専用されるからです。『精選版日国』の「ざり」項曰く、「連体形「ざる」と已然形「ざれ」とは、普通漢文訓読系統のものに用いられ、和文系統の連体形「ぬ」、命令形「ね」に対応している」と。

なぜ漢文訓読の文体で「ぬ」の諸活用が避けられるのかは、勉強不足で私には答えられませんが…


以下の追加は、当初の投稿から24時間以内の編集によるものであり、ポストを改めるには及ばないと判断した。なお上の既存の投稿分は改変していない。



Joschl said:


> 連体形の後に名詞がないのに全体が名詞的に扱われているのはなぜ


名詞ではない文要素が名詞扱いされることを準体言用法といいます。例えば、「せざるをえない」は連体形の準体言用法でしょう。他の例を挙げれば「安価なのが食べたい」の「の」もこれにあたり、文脈に従って「そば」「デザート」「栄養補助食品」などを意味することでしょう。そもそも連体形とは体言が後続する形態という伝統文法の定義が与えられていますが、文構造の中で解釈すれば、この形態に名詞節を作る機能を認めざるを得ないでしょう。英文法では関係節において先行詞または関係代名詞が省略される現象が知られていますが、関係節は名詞節の一部分です。日本語文法と英文法で条件が全く同一とは思われませんが、名詞節の要素が一部省略されること自体は、言語を問わず珍しくないと思いました。


----------



## Joschl

Flaminius said:


> この表現が「不得不」という漢文の構文に由来し、漢文訓読においては否定の助動詞は「ず」の補助活用が専用されるからです。


やはり，文体との関係があるのですね。


Flaminius said:


> 名詞ではない文要素が名詞扱いされることを準体言用法といいます。


「準体法」という名称で存じておりましたが，私が挙げた「べき」ぐらいしか思い浮かびませんでした。かなりの範囲で使われていた用法なのですね。準体助詞「の」の場合には英語の「one(s)」の様に目に見える形で置き換えられるので判別が楽ですが，何かがごっそり抜けていると思うと，少なくとも古文読解に未だに慣れていない私にとってはしっくりとしない感じがあります。何かあるべき名詞が抜けていると見るよりも，動詞の活用形全体が名詞に変換されたと解釈する方が，良いのかなとも感じます。「Conversion」的な派生方法なのでしょうかね。動詞の名詞化を考えると，連用形が直ぐに頭に浮かびますが，連体形も同じような傾向があるのでしょうか。

Moderator Note:
A new thread has now been branched out of replies to the paragraph above.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「やぬを得ない」はローマ字でタイプ入力する際に、MとＮが隣同士なので、ya mu wo e na iとタイプするのを間違えて、ya nu wo e na iと打ち間違えたと思います。


私はキーボートを見ないで入力しているので，「N」と「M」のキーが隣り合わせであることをすっかり忘れていました。しかし，仮に「N」と「M」を似通っていると感じている方が打ち間違えたとしても「む」と「ぬ」の形の違いに気付かない確率はどれ位なのかなと思います。「やぬを得ない」という表現全体を分析することなく成句の様な感覚で使用している方々がいらっしゃるのかも知れませんね。その人たちに「やぬ」とは何だと聞いても「知らないけど，昔の言葉じゃないですか。いつもそう言ってますよ。」という答えが返って来るかも知れませんね。その人が「やぬ」自体が一語と感じているのか，それとも何かの動詞の未然形「や」に否定の「ぬ」が付いたものと感じているのか，想像し始めると面白いです（私の場合はですが）。方言学の知識がないので分かりませんが，標準語の「yam-u」を「yan-u」という方言がどこかにあるのかも知れませんね。私自身が話す方言にも「shin-u」を「shi[ŋ/g]-u」と言う現象がありますから，その一種であると考えられないこともありませんね。言語を使用するその場で，自分が日常使っている「しぐ」という語形を正しいと感じていて，「しぬ」という標準形が頭に浮かばなければ，「しぐ」という形を入力してもそれ程違和感を感じないのでは... その種の語形が一方言の枠を超えて地方の共通語でも使われている場合には，違和感を感じる確率はもっと減るでしょう。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> タイポではなさそうな「～ぬを得ないので」はいくつかヒットするようですね。


なるほど。全く無い訳ではないのですね。「～ざらぬ」どころか短縮された「～ざぬ」という表現があるのは興味深いですね。「ざり」は本来「ず」がホストとしての「あり」にプロクリティクとして付き「z'ari」となったというのが通説ですから，「ざり」自体に否定の意味があるのに，それに「ぬ」を付けている方がいらっしゃるのを見ると，「ざり」の使用が形式化して，それ自体が持つ否定の意味が薄らいで来ているのかも知れませんね。


----------

